# Baroon Pocket/lake Sunday 24th Sep



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi all 
Were heading to the lake this Sunday if anyone is interrested in popping up thats would be great.......Me and Something Fishy and Poly are going at the moment but the more the merrier.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I think I am now a definate starter.

I was thinking of heading up Saturday arvo for a fish and camping out for an early start Sunday: But it doesn't look like you can camp there. :? Anyone know differently?

What time you thinking of kicking off Sunday Am?

Anybody have ideas on where to start? 
Mick - Which arm of the dam were those pics taken from?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Was up at Malaney today for work and love the look of Baroon. Its such a beautiful spot and is definately on my short list of places to fish, but unfortunately im not able to join you. Let me know how you go as well as camping options if you can. Good luck.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

Ok so heres the plan. I'll pick rik up at 4.30am and we'll aim to be on the Malanie arm of the dam at around 5-5.15am.

Poly I'll ask if there are any close camping grounds for you. but you definitely cant camp by the dam


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive been told that the Place we was thinking of put are yak in at is close at that time and doesnt open untill 7am.
But there is a 24 hour open gate.
This Gate is on Narrow Rd.
Narrow Rd runs off Western Av, that runs onto Maleny Montville Rd.
You cant miss it.

Thanks


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

I Know it.

Might be a bit further a paddle/peddle to the creek arms but not much choice if you want an early start.

I'll PM you my phone number as coming from Brisvegas I may be a little later than you.

Ash


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

np mate i got your pm and so what if we got the paddle a little bit more, its suposed to be a beautiful lake so we can troll to a spot and soke it all up.


----------

